# pH



## Fishy Lee (Nov 9, 2005)

So, my tank is all cycled, full of fish which are all super happy, have been living well for over a month. But I can't get my pH down. It's around 8.3, and I've put pH down in it about 4/5 times, but it's not doing a thing. Any tips???


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

I would not use those products like PH Down. It is not safe enough. It is difficult to predict how it changes the PH. If somehow it changes it too quickly, the fish will be badly affected.

What fish do you keep? You may not need to get the PH down. My tap water is PH 8 and I keep a variety of fish without problem. :fun:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

there may be something in your tank that is buffering your PH to that level.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with Thomas. The ph up and down products can be harmful to your fish, and it doesnt work for a long period of time. It's just a waste of money IMO.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

exactly... ph down is a waste of money... what fish do you keep... it might be that they already like that pH.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Natural ways to lower your ph is to add driftwood and or RO water.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't sweat the ph issue. I have ph in the same area, and after many attepts and no sucsess in changing it, I just stopped fighting it. All my fish do well, particularly my cichlids. I have had a few types of fish that didn't fair well, neon tetras for example, and I have just accepted the fact that there are some fish that will never thrive in my conditions. That being said, in my opinion, and I know some will surely differ, ph levels and a fishs' ability to tolerate them are somewhat overemphasized. If your fish are doing well, leave well enough alone.


----------



## Fishy Lee (Nov 9, 2005)

I have 3 Angel Fish, 1 African Gold Severum, 1 Blue Gourami, 2 Gold Gouramis, Pleco, 4 red tetras, and 3 molly's. The fish do seem really happy, I did lose an angel fish just yesterday actually, but the other three are thriving and very happy fish, as are all the fish in the tank. So it's okay taht the pH is up around there? Should I make any big leaps to fix it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

id put a nice piece of driftwood in there to lower it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Severtums in a community tank? I maybe mistaken but I didn't think that was a good idea to mix them. About the pH, what is it currently? If its 8 or less you'll have no problems... 8.4 you will have a hard time keeping tetras and the like.

whoops... just realized you posted your pH in your first post... WOW sorry.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Fishy Lee said:


> I have 3 Angel Fish, 1 African Gold Severum, 1 Blue Gourami, 2 Gold Gouramis, Pleco, 4 red tetras, and 3 molly's. The fish do seem really happy, I did lose an angel fish just yesterday actually, but the other three are thriving and very happy fish, as are all the fish in the tank. So it's okay taht the pH is up around there? Should I make any big leaps to fix it.


If you get your fish from a local fish store, the fish there probably have acclimatize to the same water (& PH) as in your home. Have a word with them to see if they have changed the water to suit the fish or "change" the fish to suit the water. It would be better if it is the latter.

I will say Angel, gourami, pleco, and molly are fine in that PH (molly likes hard water in particular). I don't know Severum and the red tetras, I'm afraid.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

like its already been said, its best to keep fish that can tolerate the high PH levels. My water is high here too - I keep cichlids and catfish and they do great.


----------

